# Do you talk the talk but not walk the walk?



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Recently I read that more than half of the country's model railroaders don't have a working layout, despite being avid modelers, kitbashers, and such. This certainly includes me, and while a dabble in almost every aspect of our hobby, and have a loop of track circling part of the living room, I have yet to follow through with my plans to build a garden railway (actually, an outdoor model railroad) in a corner of our backyard. I have many excuses: we travel a lot, I still work part time, and I have another time and (money) consuming hobby/job, photography, which eats up time in wholesale lots. Anyway, my raliroad, the Towels On Floor, is still a dream, although I do have a track plan. So I'm wondering, what are you guys? Talkers or walkers?


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

I walk, inside and outside.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an indoor layout, such as it is.... OTOH the day before yesterday is the first time I've run trains, except to briefly test a scratchbuild or two, all this year.....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think its fine either way. 
What I don't like is those "know-it-alls "who stand out in a meeting currecting everyone with their "facts". 
A modeler with out a dream will die. 
You can always dream.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm like Marty. I think it is great that some people like to run trains, some like to kit bash engines, cars, etc., some like to get into the electronics, and on and on. I don't think any one aspect is better or worse than the other. Personally I like tu run trains, so I do have an outdoor layout that I run trains on almost every day (weather permitting!!), but that is just me. I sometimes envy those who spend a lot of time on scenery, buildings, etc. But that is their thing. That is what is so great about this hobby. There is room for all of us!!

Ed


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had a giant mess in the train room for the past few years. (Actually it was/is a *really* giant mess the last few months). Does that count? As to actually running the trains, though... over the course of those years, I've run the trains only a few dozen times, mostly tests. I did have a couple of 'preliminary' simple loop type layouts that saw a lot of use, but I ended up with major unforseen grade/reach/visibility problems with the 'final' versions. This time around, I am paying rigorous attention to those issues. 

As far as model railroading goes, I seem to spend most of my time building and rebuilding the benchwork over and over and over again...


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

You'd probably rather not know... 
However, I agree with Marty and Ed in that there is room for most all points of focus.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

To each his own, that's a nice thing about this hobby. I have a outdoor layout and run trains several times a week. I do probably devote more time to making buildings/trains/whatever for it, but that brings me just as much enjoyment as running them. Never thought this would be the main focus of my retirement, but I'm having a blast!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a passion for this hobby unlike some of the other hobbies I have been into. I have a double outdoor loop, and an indoor loop around my ceiling, and a test track in my office where I conduct the "LIVE" train shows every Friday nite! I go by the blueregal (another story) and my wife gave me an affectionate name when i really dove into this great hobby, "The Crazy Train Guy" nuff said no need for more is there??????? HAH LOL The Regal


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a layout outside. I'm starting to do more scratch-building and bashing but I would never consider myself an expert. I'm just a guy like most of you that enjoys largescale trains!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I talk the talk but Walking Hmmmmmm my knees are bad CAnt walk a lot









Some times I get fustrated. Things just don't turn ou the way I exspected and I get discouraged. I may leave the Layout sit for a while Some times a long while.

Then I read something here. It inspires me. I always think " At some time along the way someone is going to have to fix this. How am I going to get my Back Hoe accross the tracks. I looke at "Trains" thread and saw he had a place to get the Lawnmower accross. The it dawned on me, I am a bridge Freek, I gots me a welder. So I am going to build a Bridge that is removable and is wide enought to get the Back Hoe through.

So many times I have gotten great Ideas from some little comment some one made and my brain is off and runing. You all have been a inspiration to someone at some time. 

Well the 4th week end is coming up and I turned it into a 5 day week end. Since I am not going to the convention in Denver







( Which I am sad about) I will be working on my layout.


PS On the other hand we still got Marty's to look forward to


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I run outside as much as possible. Like what was said above, to each their own. If ya wanna model, model if ya wanna run, run. The only thing that irks me is those who do nothing but tell me how I should do it.


----------



## rbwhale (Sep 15, 2008)

Truthfully, I dread the day my layout is "finished". To me, much of the fun is planning and building, figuring out how to solve a particular problem, what plants look good where, is this building to scale, and so on. I'm sure I'll enjoy running my trains, but I know that in the back of my mind I'll be thinking...hmmm, I'll bet I _do_ have room for a siding in that corner...and about that tunnel...

RB Whale


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

After many distractions, I am back to being bogged down in a myriad of small details while constructing my outdoor layout. Maybe it will be done this century!


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

outside 



















Inside 











Hard to imagine the garden without the RR, it was designed around it. Not as extensive as our Stan's, but the same principle


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Trains are trains, I don't care if you are a arm chair modeler or a guy that has money to burn. I'm in it for the fun! I don't care if it Z scale or live steam I like them all. One thing I can't stand is the KNOW IT ALLS. I'm outside in the summer with G scale and inside in the winter with N scale.


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep agreed, that N stuff is for the Winter, most of it pre owned I should add. That wont get touched till the weather turns cold


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod,

Looks like you are going to have a nice N scale layout. I just got mine back out a while ago. I had it packed away for three years after
Craig passed away. Was going to sell it but couldn't. I have a small layout 36x80 with Kato unitrack.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By John J on 06/25/2009 10:38 PM
I talk the talk but Walking Hmmmmmm my knees are bad CAnt walk a lot









Some times I get fustrated. Things just don't turn ou the way I exspected and I get discouraged. I may leave the Layout sit for a while Some times a long while.

Then I read something here. It inspires me. I always think " At some time along the way someone is going to have to fix this. How am I going to get my Back Hoe accross the tracks. I looke at "Trains" thread and saw he had a place to get the Lawnmower accross. The it dawned on me, I am a bridge Freek, I gots me a welder. So I am going to build a Bridge that is removable and is wide enought to get the Back Hoe through.

So many times I have gotten great Ideas from some little comment some one made and my brain is off and runing. You all have been a inspiration to someone at some time. 

Well the 4th week end is coming up and I turned it into a 5 day week end. Since I am not going to the convention in Denver







( Which I am sad about) I will be working on my layout.


PS On the other hand we still got Marty's to look forward to









GEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez JJ They really have better looking women in Denver, than I have seen you hanging out with lately!!!!! LOL The Regal
p.s. if i get there, which is looking a little more like I might make it, I wanted to meet you not only for our hobby but because we both DO printing presses. Hee Hee


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Rod, beautiful layout by the way!!! The Regal


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

The diversity of the hobby is expressed quite well in Peter Jones' (final) column in the August 2009 GR:


"Our ranks include, modelers, builders, gardeners, engineers, electonics enthusiasts, collectors, fiddlers with bits of wood, empire builders, socialites, hermits, and - perhaps most of all - dreamers of dreams."


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had 5 layouts over the years, first a small one (#1) in the backyard got moved indoors to the garage (#2), then that indoor layout got rebuilt twice (reduced then enlarged) then that got dismantled when the garage got rebuilt, I also had a small outdoor layout again (#3) at this time that also got torn out to make way for the new garage, I then built a new layout in the garage again(#4), but that one just got dismantled again for various reasons, leaving me with only a small portable layout (#5) which I will be expanding shortly that will be my only layout for now. 

So I have definetly "walked the walk" as well as "talked the talk" ...usually muttering and cursing as I go


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Been "walkin' the walk" for over 12 years now and will just keep on walkin'.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

I will continue to build on my outdoor loop over time. This winter, I have plans for a few scale buildings and a tressle to be built in the shop for installation next summer. 

The project is never ending. 

gg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Me? Nope. I just talk the talk


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By stanman on 06/26/2009 10:45 AM

The diversity of the hobby is expressed quite well in Peter Jones' (final) column in the August 2009 GR:


"Our ranks include, modelers, builders, gardeners, engineers, electronics enthusiasts, collectors, fiddlers with bits of wood, empire builders, socialites, hermits, and - perhaps most of all - dreamers of dreams." 



What a wonderful descriptive summation of those of us in the great hobby of model trains, whatever the scale !


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 06/25/2009 10:38 PM
I talk the talk but Walking . . .


Some times I get frustrated. Things just don't turn out the way I exspected and I get discouraged[/i]. I may leave the Layout sit for a while Some times a long while.

Then I read something here. It inspires m[/i]e. I always think " At some time along the way someone is going to have to fix this. . .

So many times I have gotten great Ideas from some little comment some one made and my brain is off and runing. You all have been a inspiration to someone at some time. 

Happens to me that way as well. I can spend a great deal of time on this layout only to encounter some very frustrating operational difficulties that can shut me down for awhile. But inevitably someone somewhere here on this site seems to have the answer to my problem. Or they just have a way of sharing a positive outlook about the hobby at a critical time. This was especially true some years ago before my layout achieved some degree of maturity. So many here on MLS have contributed to my layout one way or another without having any idea what an influence they have been.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

When I was young, I dreamed about building a model railroad. Tried a couple times (HO and N scale) as a teen but could only afford brass snap-track track and some low-quality second-hand diesel locos. So it never ran well and was mostly very frustrating. Then we had to use the space for something else. 

For several years, off and on, I dabbled with making dioramas, which was fine because my real passion is for scratch-building and scenery. But I never had the space or the money to do a real layout, until after I was married. In the mid 80's I started building an HOn30 "dream layout" with handlaid track and all. I had most of the benchwork done, and a few feet of track down. Then we had to put on an addition over the garage, and everything had to be torn out. Around that time I got into the rocketry hobby. When the addition was finished the garage ended up being used for things incompatible with a decent layout, so I gave up on railroading and stuck with rockets. 

Finally got back into trains when I found a large-scale starter set on sale in December 2005. Now I finally have my first real, working model railroad. 

I think most of the folks who "dabble" in the hobby but don't have a layout, are like that. They're just waiting for the right time and circumstances.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Rod, I guess you really answered my question. Good going!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 06/26/2009 9:11 PM
When I was young, I dreamed about building a model railroad. Tried a couple times (HO and N scale) as a teen but could only afford brass snap-track track and some low-quality second-hand diesel locos. So it never ran well and was mostly very frustrating. Then we had to use the space for something else. 

For several years, off and on, I dabbled with making dioramas, which was fine because my real passion is for scratch-building and scenery. But I never had the space or the money to do a real layout, until after I was married. In the mid 80's I started building an HOn30 "dream layout" with handlaid track and all. I had most of the benchwork done, and a few feet of track down. Then we had to put on an addition over the garage, and everything had to be torn out. Around that time I got into the rocketry hobby. When the addition was finished the garage ended up being used for things incompatible with a decent layout, so I gave up on railroading and stuck with rockets. 

Finally got back into trains when I found a large-scale starter set on sale in December 2005. Now I finally have my first real, working model railroad. 

I think most of the folks who "dabble" in the hobby but don't have a layout, are like that. They're just waiting for the right time and circumstances. 


And what a layout you have Ray!!!! The Regal


----------

